# антиквариат



## turkjey5

собир. Антикварные вещи (книги, картины, украшения и т.п.)

Как называется в единственном смысле? 
Заранее большое спасибо!!


----------



## Zerrega

Антиквариат is the only answer.


----------



## gvozd

Антиквариат, раритет.


----------



## SamSim-18

антиквариат и раритет по моему мнению не являются синонимами. Антиквариат - собирательное название для антикварных (то есть старинных и ценных) предметов а раритет - редкая ценная вещь. То есть слово антиквариат обозначает много вещей, а раритет - единичную вещь. Кроме того, в первом случае вещи являются старинными, но не обязательно редкими, а во втором - редкими, но не обязательно старинными.


----------



## gvozd

SamSim-18 said:


> антиквариат и раритет по моему мнению не являются синонимами. Антиквариат - собирательное название для антикварных (то есть старинных и ценных) предметов а раритет - редкая ценная вещь. То есть слово антиквариат обозначает много вещей, а раритет - единичную вещь. Кроме того, в первом случае вещи являются старинными, но не обязательно редкими, а во втором - редкими, но не обязательно старинными.



http://ru.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Раритет&redirect=no


----------



## .Lira

Вы настолько доверяете Википедии?
Между этими словами есть различие, которое уже было указано: антиквариат - это непременно старинная вещь, имеющая ценность, а раритет, хоть и весьма ценен, не обязан быть старинным. Написанная в этом году прекрасная картина может считаться раритетом, но не антиквариатом.


----------



## gvozd

.Lira said:


> Вы настолько доверяете Википедии?
> Между этими словами есть различие, которое уже было указано: антиквариат - это непременно старинная вещь, имеющая ценность, а раритет, хоть и весьма ценен, не обязан быть старинным. Написанная в этом году прекрасная картина может считаться раритетом, но не антиквариатом.



http://slovari.yandex.ru/~книги/Словарь изобразительного искусства/Раритет/


----------



## .Lira

РАРИТЕ́Т, раритета, муж. (от лат. raritas - Редкость) (книжн.). Редкость, ценная редкая вещь.
*Толковый словарь Ушакова*
**Раритет-а, м. (книжн.). Очень редкая вещь, явление.*
Толковый словарь Ожегова*


Удивительно, что вы ищете значения слов не в этих источниках (практически единственные гарантированно компетентные словари, которыми пользуются филологи и лингвисты). 
Впрочем, даже тут указано: "Близко к понятию _антиквариат" _​- близко, но не одно и то же.


----------



## gvozd

.lira said:


> впрочем, даже тут указано: "близко к понятию _антиквариат" _​- близко, но не одно и то же.



увы, жизнь так устроена, что большинство синонимов не являются абсолютно полными заменителями друг друга.
P. S. есть люди, считающие словарь ожегова "бестолковым". всё относительно.


----------



## .Lira

Это контекстуальные синонимы. Иногда что-либо можно с равным успехом назвать и антиквариатом, и раритетом. А иногда - вовсе нет. Я хочу только, чтобы люди, изучающие русский, не запутались благодаря вам. Если они придут в антикварный магазин или на блошиный рынок и назовут антикварные, но распространенные и довольно дешевые часы эпохи СССР 1950-х раритетом, продавец с радостью согласится, что это, безусловно, раритет, и впарит им эти часы за большие деньги. А вот если бы эти часы существовали в количестве сто штук в мире, они были бы и раритетом, и антиквариатом.


----------



## gvozd

.Lira said:


> Это контекстуальные синонимы. Иногда что-либо можно с равным успехом назвать и антиквариатом, и раритетом. А иногда - вовсе нет. Я хочу только, чтобы люди, изучающие русский, не запутались благодаря вам. Если они придут в антикварный магазин или на блошиный рынок и назовут антикварные, но распространенные и довольно дешевые часы эпохи СССР 1950-х раритетом, продавец с радостью согласится, что это, безусловно, раритет, и впарит им эти часы за большие деньги. А вот если бы эти часы существовали в количестве сто штук в мире, они были бы и раритетом, и антиквариатом.


 
http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/business/818

Ключевые слова в определении антиквариата, в том числе и у почитаемого Вами Ушакова, - "ценный" и "редкий". Так что Ваш пример про беспонтовые часы мне непонятен вообще.


----------



## .Lira

"Антикварный магазин (преим. торгующий старыми редкими книгами, картинами)." Не вижу тут слова "ценный". И я предпочитаю опираться не на идеальный образ антикварного магазина, где сплошь вручную подписанные прижизненные издания Гюго и винил Битлз в единственном экземляре, а на то, как он обычно выглядит в жизни и с чем приходится иметь дело в реальности, где разница между раритетом и антиквариатом очевидна - см выше. У меня ощущение, что вы то ли не из России, то ли с понятиями "беспонтовости" вращаетесь в совсем другом культурном слое, нежели я. В лавочке у собирателя запросто можно услышать фразу "А вот это - раритет". У него там абсолютно все предметы - антиквариат, но раритеты - только один или два из них, и то если повезет.


----------



## Sobakus

gvozd said:


> http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/business/818
> 
> Ключевые слова в определении антиквариата, в том числе и у почитаемого Вами Ушакова, - "ценный" и "редкий". Так что Ваш пример про беспонтовые часы мне непонятен вообще.



Ключевое слово в определении антиквариата - предмет старины. У вас может быть раритетный компакт-диск, но никак не антикварный.

Кончайте мусорить в теме.


----------



## gvozd

.Lira said:


> У меня ощущение, что вы то ли не из России, то ли с понятиями "беспонтовости" вращаетесь в совсем другом культурном слое, нежели я. В лавочке у собирателя запросто можно услышать фразу "А вот это - раритет". У него там абсолютно все предметы - антиквариат, но раритеты - только один или два из них, и то если повезет.



Да, я всё понимаю, новичку на форуме, тем более на русском, непременно надо самоутвердиться.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Антиквариат

Прочтите внимательно эту статью и обратите особое внимание на критерии отнесения вещей к антиквариату.


----------



## gvozd

Sobakus said:


> Ключевое слово в определении антиквариата - предмет старины. У вас может быть раритетный компакт-диск, но никак не антикварный.
> 
> Кончайте мусорить в теме.



Однако антикварный компакт-диск - всегда раритет. Когда и как мне кончать, решу без Вас.


----------



## Zerrega

Раритетной может быть например книга или пластинка, выпущенная пять, десять, пару лет назад тиражом 10 экземпляров. Называть ее антиквариатом глупо.
Антиквариатом же могут быть фарфоровые статуэтки, которые выпускались тысячами. И какие это раритеты?
Антиквариат и раритет не взаимоисключающие, но совершенно разные понятия.


----------



## Zerrega

gvozd said:


> однако антикварный компакт-диск - всегда раритет.



cd изобрели всего 30 с небольшим лет назад, а согласно законодательству рф, _антиквариатом считаются_ культурные ценности, которым более 50 лет.
на западе - которым более 100 лет.
так что еще 20 лет потопчитесь, а потом уж можно начинать продавать антикварные компакты.


----------



## gvozd

Zerrega said:


> Раритетной может быть например книга или пластинка, выпущенная пять, десять, пару лет назад тиражом 10 экземпляров. Называть ее антиквариатом глупо.
> Антиквариатом же могут быть фарфоровые статуэтки, которые выпускались тысячами. И какие это раритеты?
> Антиквариат и раритет не взаимоисключающие, но совершенно разные понятия.



http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Антиквариат



> В порядке значимости следуют признаки, по которым вещь может быть причислена к категории антиквариата
> 
> 
> возраст (не менее 50 лет); при этом уникальные вещи между 15 и 50 годами (к примеру, вещи советской эпохи) могут быть причислены к винтажу.
> раритетность (то есть редкость или уникальность вещи)



Раритетность - это второй по значимости после возраста признак антиквариата. 

Ушаков. http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/1000566 (определение слова "раритет"). Щёлкаем по одному из устаревших(?) синонимов.
http://dic.academic.ru/synonyms/антик



> *антик* — сохранившийся до нас памятник древнего искусства; старинный или редкий предмет художественной работы; все старинное, носящее отпечаток старины


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> Однако антикварный компакт-диск - всегда раритет. Когда и как мне кончать, решу без Вас.


Я бы сказал, что антикварный компакт-диск - оксюморон. Согласно всем словарям, антикварный - старинный и ценный. Не менее, но и не более, а все остальное Википедия просто напридумывала. Раритетность же связана с антиквариатом только косвенно: чем реже предмет, тем он дороже (ценнее). 

Что касается вопроса, как это называется в "единственном смысле", то ответ, думаю, не антиквариат, а антикварная вещь. Антиквариат - собирательное понятие, означающее не одну вещь, а их совокупность. Хотя в разговорной речи так могут называть и отдельный антикварный предмет.


----------



## gvozd

Maroseika said:


> Что касается вопроса, как это называется в "единственном смысле", то ответ, думаю, не антиквариат, а антикварная вещь. Антиквариат - собирательное понятие, означающее не одну вещь, а их совокупность.



Вот именно, ёлки зелёные! Антиквариатом нельзя назвать одну картину или бивень мамонта. А раритетом - можно, но не всегда, конечно. Развели тут бурление. А пафоса-то сколько, батюшки! И культурные слои, и кончать велят, и чёрт-те знает что ещё. Смех.


----------



## Sobakus

turkjey5 said:


> собир. Антикварные вещи (книги, картины, украшения и т.п.)
> 
> Как называется в единственном смысле?





gvozd said:


> Антиквариат, раритет.





gvozd said:


> Антиквариатом нельзя назвать одну картину или бивень мамонта. А раритетом - можно, но не всегда, конечно.



Вы бы хоть сначала определились, что доказать пытаетесь. Начали с того, что антиквариат и раритет - синонимы, закончили тем, что нет. Кидаетесь ссылками без каких-либо объяснений, да ещё и на википедию. Вам чётко и ясно объяснили, что антиквариат - предмет старины, раритет им быть не обязан. Успокойтесь. Балаган, а не тема.


----------



## gvozd

Sobakus said:


> Вы бы хоть сначала определились, что доказать пытаетесь.



Доказать по сути то же самое, просто "антиквариат" (забыл, что это собирательное существительное) заменить на "антикварную вещь". Я сразу сказал, что это не абсолютные синонимы, отвяжитесь уже.


----------



## rusita preciosa

For such a long thread, no one answered the OP's question...





turkjey5 said:


> собир. Антикварные вещи (книги, картины, украшения и т.п.)
> 
> Как называется в единственном смысле числе?


In Russian there is no singular form of the word, like in English *an antique*.
You would have to deal with it in the context, e.g. предмет антиквариата, антикварная вещь, антикварный стол/стул/шкаф, etc...


----------

